# Please help!



## DarkFedaykin (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm new enough to compound bows that I'm sure there's something wrong with my form. But it might fall into things I don't know about, or I don't know I'm doing anything wrong.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmYma9OMne8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

For starters, Your body needs to create a capital (T) form and maintain that shape by bending at the hip. Second you need to get a lot of your palm out of the grip. Less palm=less torque.


----------



## DarkFedaykin (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok so my back arm is too high? I'm confused about the palm thing. Should i try to roll my hand forward so only my thumb bone is on the back of the bow?


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

The knuckles of your bow hand should be at a 45 degree angle to the bow. Only the pad next to your thumb should be on the bow grip.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The biggest thing I see is that the bow's ATA is too short for you. Because it's too short, you have to tilt your head forward to anchor your nose on the string and see through the peep. This is probably the reason you pushing your hips forward and causing your bow shoulder to be so high.

All of this makes it difficult to be centered and balanced during your shot. The high bow shoulder is less stable than if it were down a bit. 

Short bows are great for shooting from a stand or ground blind. But not so much for the rest of the year. 

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

yes, only the fatty part below your thumb should be contacting the grip.


a good trick ive found to show someone how to hold a bow properly is,

let your bow arm fall down to your side limp and relax your hand,

now without moving your hand or fingers raise your arm out in front of you like your holding your bow,

your hand will be in the perfect position.



think of it this way,if you put a compass on the wall and face it,when you are holding your bow,your palm should be pointing south east (for a right hand person)

right now yours is pointing dead east.


----------



## DarkFedaykin (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the information. I will have to work on the information one part at a time to see whats helping. I appreciate any and all help i can get.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DarkFedaykin (Jun 4, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my grip.















Sometimes my fingers curl in more when relaxed. But I try to leave them wherever they want to float


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

this is what i see,, your grip is BAD.... and you grab the bow,you punch the trigger of the release aid which looks too long, your follow through is dead.bow looks short but it might be the peep not set right for you. the [T] is off a bit.


----------



## DarkFedaykin (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Mike, your input has made me pay more attention. I have noticed when drawing with my eyes closed my peep was too low. This is because it wasn't served properly and was sliding up and down on my string. Thanks bass pro!!


----------

